# Converting from Common Bermuda to Tahoma-31



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey guys, if any of you have converted from one type of grass to another, what is the preferable way to so?

I've never done anything like this, but I am contemplating switching my grass from common bermuda (assuming this is what I have, it was planted 30 years ago) to Tahoma-31. A guy at a local sod farm is going to give me a free roll of it, and from this, I plan on turning it into plugs and seeing how it goes. It will be a 5x2 roll, so I can make about 160 3x3 plugs I will place into a section of my back yard (if this works as I hope, I will do the same to the front in a year or two as the tahoma grows)

To do this, how should I get rid of the current grass. Can I burn it in the winter while it is brown? Should I use roundup on it in the spring once it greens up? Clear trashbags to solarize it in the summer? Or is there another better method.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

srogue said:


> Hey guys, if any of you have converted from one type of grass to another, what is the preferable way to so?
> 
> I've never done anything like this, but I am contemplating switching my grass from common bermuda (assuming this is what I have, it was planted 30 years ago) to Tahoma-31. A guy at a local sod farm is going to give me a free roll of it, and from this, I plan on turning it into plugs and seeing how it goes. It will be a 5x2 roll, so I can make about 160 3x3 plugs I will place into a section of my back yard (if this works as I hope, I will do the same to the front in a year or two as the tahoma grows)
> 
> ...


I have common Bermuda and I'm almost certain your going to have to smoke it with glyosphate probably in multiple applications.

No, Bermuda can tolerate glyosphate while it's dormant you will have to wait until spring imo.

Good luck


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> I have common Bermuda and I'm almost certain your going to have to smoke it with glyosphate probably in multiple applications.
> 
> No, Bermuda can tolerate glyosphate while it's dormant you will have to wait until spring imo.
> 
> Good luck


As someone who has tried to eradicate bermuda before a cool season seeding multiple times before, I can confirm that multiple applications are necessary. I can also confirm that it won't work completely. By my estimation, a hydrogen bomb will not permanently kill common bermuda 100%.

@srogue, you'll be dealing with some common for a long time, I think. Hopefully it will hide reasonably well if you manage to get a 99% kill.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

Darn. I was hoping to be able to get a start on it during the winter (clearing out the old) and get the plugs out in spring, but looks like I will be spending the spring clearing it out.

Having never done plugs before, is there a wrong time of year to put them out, other than winter of course?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

srogue said:


> Darn. I was hoping to be able to get a start on it during the winter (clearing out the old) and get the plugs out in spring, but looks like I will be spending the spring clearing it out.
> 
> Having never done plugs before, is there a wrong time of year to put them out, other than winter of course?


I wouldn't plug past August 1 since you won't see much effect before dormancy. Try and go balls out in May.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

My suggestion would be to wait for green up in the spring then blanket with glyphosate 3 times. Then use a sod cutter to remove all the old grass then throw one more blanket app of glyphosate then wait a week or so and start plugging away. I used this method and got rid of maybe 90% of the common Bermuda, you will surely get some to survive but so long as you keep feeding the plugs and mow them low they will overtake the common that's left.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Hit it with fluazifop, triclopyr, and glyphosate on three week cycles. It will likely take 3-4 apps. If you have any growing season left, hit it this year before it goes dormant. Make sure to include fert. You can't kill what isn't growing.

Consider sprigs over plugs.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

Great advice! Thank you all, I guess it is some chemical control coming down on my Bermuda this coming season then. I will try it in a section first, about 160 square feet, then if all goes well, expand to the whole yard


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

This thread gives me the confidence in blanket spraying Tenacity on my bermuda next summer for Nimblewill. There can only be one...


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Hit it with fluazifop, triclopyr, and glyphosate on three week cycles. It will likely take 3-4 apps.


+1 . That combo is the best common Bermuda killer in my experience . Add AMS to the mix and Maybe Acclaim extra if you have the funds . A week or so before you start killing hit it with a synthetic fertilizer or AMS or Urea and don't mow it at all .


----------



## jan1980steve (Aug 16, 2017)

I converted common to tifgrand. I sprayed 3 rounds and it worked well.

1. Roundup in fall 2 weeks before freeze.
2. again did it once more a few days before freeze. 
3. Round up again in spring when it was greening up at few places.

So far on common after 1 season.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jan1980steve said:


> I converted common to tifgrand. I sprayed 3 rounds and it worked well.
> 
> 1. Roundup in fall 2 weeks before freeze.
> 2. again did it once more a few days before freeze.
> ...


+1

I have read that it helps to start the kill in the fall. During that time the plant is pulling nutrients down into roots for the winter, so they say it will translocate the herbicide to the roots better. :dunno:


----------

